

How to Write by George Orwell - gabrielbutu
http://mla.stanford.edu/Politics_&_English_language.pdf

======
ramblerman
This is a tremendous essay, and well worth the read. But please for the love
of god use correct titles! This piece already has a name, and given that it
was named by the man who wrote it - let's use his title.

For a brief, and cruel second you led me to believe that George Orwell had
written a piece called "How to Write".

~~~
gabrielbutu
Apologies if the title got you unduly excited! I was echoing this submission
(admittedly titled more accurately):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4470133>

